# What was your very first hunting weapon?



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2005)

I started out as a kid with a BB gun. Everything was fair game back in the 50's, and birds were the primary game. I went through several BB guns before I started hunting with a bow. I think the turning point from BB gun to bow came right after my dad took my last one and wrapped it around a clothes line poll.   I had been shooting at a sparrow in the street and didn't realize the BB's were ricocheting off the pavement and into a neighbors picture window. It cost my dad $50 and me a severe butt whoopin'.

The biggest animal I ever took with the BB gun was a large crane. My first shot hit him in the neck and down he came from high up in a tree. Please realize this occurred when I was about 12 years old and that I wouldn't condone killing for the sake of killing today.

Anyway, hunting with the BB gun really helped to hone my hunting abilities preparing me for real hunting later in life.


----------



## HT2 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Al........*

Well, I guess mine was a BB gun as well.........

Then I progressed to a Pellet Rifle and then a .410.........

The first gun I ever shot a deer with was a Remington 12-Gauge shotgun......It wasn't my gun, but it was my Uncle's.......

My first gun that I owned and shot a deer with was my Marlin 35........I still got it and wouldn't take nothin' for it......


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Same for Me, BB gun!*

I started with a Crossman pump BB gun. It was the same for me I shot nearly everything that moved. Probaly shot several pick up truck loads of BBs. Then I moved up to a .22 single shot and a 410 single shot. used them to shoot crows out of our pecan trees. Them crows were effecting my Santa Claus gifts. As a kid I had to pick up pecans to help pay for Christmas. I then bought myself  a cheap semi-auto .22, learned soon that a semi-auto would go thru a box of .22 much quicker than a single shot. Moved up to a Winchester model 12 when dove and quail hunting, man that was a sweet shooting gun, Wish I still had it. Shot a double 12 some but it kicked do dang bad when you pull both triggers at the same time! I bought a Ruger .44 Magnum when I was about 13 with money earned in the tobacco patch. Next bought a Remington in .270 Winchester, killed my first deer with it and still have it.

Sorry to get long winded, just started remembering some of the different guns that I have used to hunt with!!


----------



## Wetzel (Jul 4, 2005)

Al33 said:
			
		

> The biggest animal I ever took with the BB gun was a large crane. My first shot hit him in the neck and down he came from high up in a tree.


Now that's some fine shooting...

I also started out with a BB gun and then moved up to a pellet rifle. My first real gun was a Marlin 30-30 given to me by my Grandfather. Its a gun I'll continue to hang onto eventhough I rarely take it out anymore...


----------



## CAL (Jul 4, 2005)

Al,
I started with a BB gun also.Mine was a Red Rider.I went to a pump next,it shot stronger.At 6 I had a 410 and at 9 my grandad gave me a L.C.Smith 16ga.I haven't stopped yet!


----------



## Agman (Jul 4, 2005)

Sling shot used marbles and rocks.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jul 4, 2005)

Well lets go back to the beginning.
1.	The sling shot, Grandpa showed us how to make them out of old lumber and rubber from an inner tube.  He called them a flip.
2.	The Daisy Red Rider.
3.	Crossman Powermaster pellet rifle.
4.	Old hand me down 22 rifles.
5.	Then the jump a 12 gauge shotgun Browning A-5 it is still in my safe.
6.	First deer rifle 7mm Mauser.
My collection has grown from there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 4, 2005)

crossman air rifle....all I hunted back then was squirrels, and man I laid them down.

The proud hunter!

Jim


----------



## Harvester (Jul 4, 2005)

*First weapon*

Crossman 760 air rifle.  My boys now have that model and they sure aint what they used to be.  Many a species lost their life to my brother and I.  Some of the best times growin up.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 4, 2005)

My first weapon was a daisy BB gun, i was told by  the ones who held  the repo powers on my gun ''you kill it -you eat it''   Robins n Rice was on the menu,along with squirrells,rabbits and a few doves that would sit around long enough.

My first deer rifle was a remington mohawk 600, .243 

My first rifle kill came with that gun, it's been loaned out to 3 others who wanted to hunt but did'nt have a rifle,all three have killed their first deer with that gun,two out of the three were trophy bucks.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 4, 2005)

bull0ne said:
			
		

> two out of the three were trophy bucks.


Bull.. Can I Borrow that gun??


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jul 4, 2005)

winchester model 88 .243


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 4, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Bull.. Can I Borrow that gun??



Sure.......but the luck has never been tested on anyone with prior kills


----------



## coon dawg (Jul 5, 2005)

*sling shot..........*

with any round rock I could find.............squirrels and rabbits feared me.


----------



## HORTON (Jul 5, 2005)

*H & R 20 guage*

Yes, I had the BB gun first, and killed many a birds around the house and a couple of rabbits.
But my first real hunting weapon was a single shot H & R 20 guage.  Did not kill my first animal with it though.  Did kill some later.
Winchester Model 90 .30-.30 was my first deer rifle.  I shot a forkhorn 4-point with it.  Ended up killing several deer with it.  So that gun is the one I'll remember the most.  Unfortunately, I traded it for another gun long before I realized how much it was going to mean to me.


----------



## RThomas (Jul 5, 2005)

Like most others, I started with a BB gun.  My first "real" gun was a single shot 410.


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 5, 2005)

Well like others my first weapon was a slingshot before I graduated up to a pellet gun and a fiberglass recurve bow.  

I think I skipped the BB guns all together, though I could shoot BB's from the single shot pellet gun I had.

My first deer rifle was a Marlin lever action 44 magnum, though my first deer was killed with my Dad's old 12 gauge pump shotgun...


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 5, 2005)

BB gun and got the worst whipping of my life when I shot the neighbors cat.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 5, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> BB gun and got the worst whipping of my life when I shot the neighbors cat.


BB gun and one of the neighbor's yard chickens.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jul 5, 2005)

Not counting air rifles,my first gun was a 1922 Mauser in 7mm.


----------



## specialk (Jul 5, 2005)

mine was a ithaca 20 gauge double bbl. with one barrell split.  grandad hammered a stick down the breech end so you could not load but one shell with it.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 5, 2005)

Red Rider bb gun for me. Then the same crossman pump everyone else had.
 At 13 i got my dads .410 for my birthday.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jul 5, 2005)

Started with a Daisy, then got promoted to a Stevens 20ga Single Shot and killed my first deer with Granddaddy's Marlin 336 30-30 when I was nine.


----------



## vermontah (Jul 5, 2005)

Home made sling shot with inner tube rubber, rocks for ammo and barn swallows sitting on a wire for targets, maybe age eight I forget but I remember how it felt when I finally hit one .what a waste !but a good lesson ,I've never killed anything just for sport scense.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 5, 2005)

Crossman Pumpmaster pellet gun. Killed many squirrels and a few birds and other critters.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 5, 2005)

Daisy BB gun.


----------



## Randy (Jul 5, 2005)

Darts.  I hunted my sisters from the time I was 3 till I got my first BB gun at 5.  Funny I never got in trouble for trowing darts at my sisters but that BB gun got me in a lot of trouble for shooting song birds.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 5, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> BB gun and one of the neighbor's yard chickens.


We uuuuhhhh.........kind of think alike ................huh?


----------



## ElkMan (Jul 5, 2005)

Mine was a marlin / glenfield .22 auto.  What a P.O.S. Within a year, I advanced to a Remington wingmaster 20 ga.  Still have that shotgun.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 5, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Darts.  I hunted my sisters from the time I was 3 till I got my first BB gun at 5.  Funny I never got in trouble for trowing darts at my sisters but that BB gun got me in a lot of trouble for shooting song birds.


Shot my oldest sister with a Red Ryder !!!
( daddy laughed his elmo off )  Next up was a Crossman 760 then I was either at a Winchester single shot .410 or a Nylon 66--Daddy died and left em to me along with a Savage Auto on a Browning Frame (1943 mod) and my older brother ran off with that , but he forgot a Ruger .44Mag Carbin....now that was sweet...but times got tough and Momma had to sell that one...I wasn't mad , but I sure did hate to see it go...she replaced it a year later with an honest to God 30.06...a Rem Mod742..Carbine...and I hit hard times about 10yrs later and sold it...We've all done it. I guess they will always be in the gun rack in our memory though.


----------



## broadhead (Jul 5, 2005)

My first was a sling shot then an old Benjamin Pump pellet gun. Then I graduated to a .20 gauge single barrel. Never owned a BB gun until I was an adult. I used it to knock the squirrels off the bird feeder.


----------



## Coastie (Jul 5, 2005)

I guess my first "Weapon" was a sling shot made by one of my uncles with a crotch cut from either a maple or possibly an Alder. The pocket was made from the tounge of an old boot and the rubber came from an inner tube that coild not be patched any more. Live red rubber that could smack the fire out of you if you weren't careful how you held that thing. From there I went to a Daisy BB gun purchased with my allowance (special deal since I didn't usally get an allowance) from the Hardware store in town. Total cost was $7.50 and I paid it off at the rate of .50 every 2 weeks, darn that was a long time to wait. At Christmas when I was 13 (1960), I got a Stevens & Savage single shot .22 that gun must have several hundred thousand rounds through it by now, I used it and all of my brothers used it (I have 4 brothers) and my sisters used it as well (I have 6 sisters) that rifle came back to me about 2 years ago and is in my gun room at this moment. My first Deer was killed with a Stevens 12 Ga. with rifled slugs, a nice 8 pointer dressed out about 185 pounds. (I was born and raised in Wisconsin and this would be a nice average Buck for the time). I the moved up (?) to a 7.7 MM Japanese rifle still dressed out in full wartime wood. Ugly as sin with that bolt that stuck out like a sore thumb, ammo next to impossible to get, but for $15.00 a real bargain and the darn thing shot like a dream, wish I could talk the guy I sold it to out of it today!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 5, 2005)

I started out with a Daisy Red Ryder as well. I lived in a rough neighborhood and we use to have BB gun battles when I was a kid. We staged our war games in the woods. Them things hurt. Its a wonder we all still have our eyes. I finally graduated to a Spesco single shot 410 which I used to kill my first dove. I still have that gun.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jul 5, 2005)

*My First Hunting Weapon*

Santa brought me a 22 Marlin Single Shot rifle when I was eight years old (1934).  At aged ten I had a Knickerbocker 16 gauge hammerless double gun that would only fire one barrel.  The spring on the other lock was too weak to burst the primer.  As a general rule, one barrel was all that needed except when I was lucky enough to get into a covey of quail.

Vernon


----------



## raghorn (Jul 5, 2005)

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> Santa brought me a 22 Marlin Single Shot rifle when I was eight years old (1934).  At aged ten I had a Knickerbocker 16 gauge hammerless double gun that would only fire one barrel.  The spring on the other lock was too weak to burst the primer.  As a general rule, one barrel was all that needed except when I was lucky enough to get into a covey of quail.
> 
> Vernon


I got my first 22 rifle at 8 years old too, a single shot Stevens in 1964. The squirrels lived in fear............


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 6, 2005)

A daisy bb gun as well.

I was 5yrs old.  I progressed into a Daisy 880 pump, then a Sheridan Silver Streak single shot .20 cal pellet rifle which I still have.  Then a an old Winchester pump .22 rifle.

Tommy


----------



## Stumper (Jul 6, 2005)

Marlin model 60 18 shot tube feed .22 cal, I believe I was 12 years old, then graduated to a Marlin 30-30.


----------



## Sandman619 (Jul 6, 2005)

I got an Remington targetmaster .22 I believe it was when I was five, got a .410 single shot when I was 9 , and then A Winchester 30/30 that I killed my first deer with When I was 14.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Just wantted to say thanks..........*

for all the responses. I have enjoyed reading everyone of them.    Many of them brought back a lot of memories for me. My first real rifle was also a Stephens single shot 22 which I purchased for ten bucks. It was unbelievably accurate and many rabbits and squirrels fell to it. I purchased it from an old gentleman by the name of Stephens. I worked for him with the City of Dallas Parks and Recreation Department. I think he was very generous to sell it to me. I was working at a swimming pol at the age of 14 for .48 cents an hour, part-time.   That ten bucks would be like 500 bucks today.

I always took pride in my BB gun markmanship and I challenged a fellow my age who lived behind me across the creek to a real in the woods battle. I always thought Gary was a little less of a man than most guys my age, but I gotta tell ya, he whipped me like a yard dog with the BB gun battle. I looked like I had been stung by a swarm of yellow jackets by the time I surrendered.   I had a new found respect for Gary from that day on. It is amazing we did not seriously hurt each other.


----------



## brnncx (Jul 6, 2005)

wrist rocket and washers,several rabits and it took some practice to get good enough


----------



## BassWorm (Jul 6, 2005)

When I was 7 years old I got a 410 single shot for Christmas. This and all our old guns were stolen in the early 70's and never recovered. 
Shot my first deer with winchester model 94 30-30. That one went on a trade for a winchester model 70  243 that killed many deer in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 6, 2005)

I started out much like the others... With a Daisy Red Ryder, and then graduated to a Crossman Powerline.  (You were DA man in the neighborhood if you had that gun, and almost God if you had a fixed power scope on it!).

Then I graduated to an old Revelation .410 single shot.  Love that gun!

Then the ol' Marlin 336 30-30.

Then Winchester Model 70 30-06

And now to my Remington 700 7mm Rem. Mag....

With a lot of rifels in between! *L*


----------



## Moose Master (Jul 6, 2005)

*Yeah come on!*

Started off with a Crossman BB Gun and then my uncle put an old Ruger .44 Carbine in my hands.  Then I got my first gun of my own...Remington 700 ADL 30-06 and have used it ever since.  I have and have used many other guns since, but ya just gotta love that Rem 700


----------



## billy67 (Jul 6, 2005)

First was a daisy bb-gun then a pellet gun. Then I got a .410 single shot, 30-30 later on 30-06,.243 and .260 now. I still have my first Daisy even though the bbs roll out the barrel from being shot a million times.


----------



## hunter rich (Jul 7, 2005)

After the standard BB gun, i was allowed to use the Ithica 7-shot semi-auto .22.  I have looked all over the place and can not find one like it.  The serial # was XXXXX, the Ithica web sitehas limited info on it.  

   After that My Dad bought me a Mossberg bolt action 3-shot 12 Ga. with adjustable choke. Then I purchased my Remington 11-87 from Bass Pro. that is the extent of my gun ownership (for hunting) over the past 32 years....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Single shot 20 gauge.  Shot my first deer with it.

Darrell


----------



## jman9977 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well i was not as lucky as most here my first weapon was a home made sling shot and no i did't kill much with it. Shoot my grandads 22 single shot and 20 ga shotgun. First gun i bought was a 30 30 Marlin 336 and i still own it. Took a lot of deer with it. Have used a 3006 and now use a 7mmWSM and love it. Mossberg 835 for turkey. I still have the 22 and 20 ga. from grandpaw


----------



## Timberman (Jul 9, 2005)

Did the bb and pellet gun thing. Then at 8 Dad said the single shot .22 in the closet was mine. A winchester model 55. I still have it. Then like HT2, I worked and bought a marlin 336 in .35 rem for I believe $108 at kmart tax and all. Whacked my second thru maybe 10th deer with it. Then I traded around for a mohawk 600 in .6mm, and like Bullone, I loaned it to all kind of buddies and many first deer and big deer were shot with it. Has the plastic vent rib and all... Bought a rem 870 wingmaster about 18...my only shotgun for a long time til it was stolen...Now I bout need a second safe...


----------



## gabowman (Jul 9, 2005)

My very first was a Daisy BB gun. I bet I coulda filled a full size truck bed a few times with all the sparrows and robins me and a buddy got with our BB guns. Oh...........the oldern days!!


----------



## How2fish (Jul 18, 2005)

A daisy 1895 BB gun...and after about 1 million BB's shot..if I could see it I could hit it...mostly what I hunted were the other kids I grew up with...we had BB gun battles...divide up in teams and spend all day tracking each other in the woods...once contact was made it was a day long running BBgun battle. That was the beginning of small squad combat tactics for me. My 1st real gun was a single shot 22 my Dad gave me at 12....1st real hunting gun was my Ruger No1...30-06...which I still hunt with more than half the time.


----------



## RSC (Jul 18, 2005)

Ruger .44 Magnum
Browning Sweet 16


----------



## Atlsooner (Jul 18, 2005)

I have an identical twin brother, and dad bought us both the (2) Daisy Red Rider BB guns at 7 yrs. old. First couple of times we shot 'em at targets, we couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. We are both left handed, and we were closing the wrong eye when we shot. Dad finally figured out what we were doing wrong, and corrected that real fast. Then at age 12, dad bought us both Remingtons Model 870 16 ga. We were raised as Quail hunters and we were hunting all of the time. I wished I knew at the time how much $$ my parents sacrificed for us boys. Everything was doubled. So in 1995, after dad couldn't hunt any more, my brother and I drew straws to see who would get dad's Old Winchester 12 gauge 30 in. barrel full choke or his Browning Sweet 16 26 in. barrel improved cylinder quail gettin' gun. I got the Browning 16 gauge, my brother got the Winchester. Since that time I have purchased my Remington Model 700 ADL 30.06 and another Remington Model 870 12 gauge. for Turkeys. Man, I miss those days hunting with my dad and brother. I would give my right arm to be able to take my dad hunting one more time, and wished he could have been here on this earth hunting with me when I got my very first deer and very first turkey. I love you Dad and miss you!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 18, 2005)

Frog gig!

Tried it on a few rabbits but missed. Came close a few times.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 18, 2005)

*But do you still have it????*

Mine was also a Daisy BB gun and........ I still have it!      And.... it was 'old' when I started using it at around age 4.  My son will use it until he gets his new already wrapped Red Ryder his paw-paw (my dad) bought a few years before he died.  He gave it to me and said "This is for your son you'll have one day."  He died shortly thereafter and my son was born 5 years later.  The tradition WILL continue....
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 18, 2005)

A rock and a stick!!!!


----------



## raghorn (Jul 18, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Mine was also a Daisy BB gun and........ I still have it!      And.... it was 'old' when I started using it at around age 4.  My son will use it until he gets his new already wrapped Red Ryder his paw-paw (my dad) bought a few years before he died.  He gave it to me and said "This is for your son you'll have one day."  He died shortly thereafter and my son was born 5 years later.  The tradition WILL continue....
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil


That's the way it should be, and I hope I've instilled that same spirit in my sons.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2005)

H&R Topper 410 guage


----------



## Reel Country (Jul 19, 2005)

20 GA. Savage Single shot.    Still have it also and will pass it on to my son when he gets another year or two older.


----------



## calvin (Jul 19, 2005)

*Mine....*

was a Western Auto Revelation Bolt action in 222 Rem. extra acurate weapon.....

I'd give my right arm to find another one. Some low life broke in our K5 blazer and stole it.

Calvin


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 19, 2005)

bb gun with co2 canisters then 22 glenfield auto I still have


----------



## papagil (Jul 20, 2005)

Single shot 410


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 20, 2005)

Red Ryder BB gun !!!!! Other than that, I still have the first gun that my daddy ever bought me. A single shot .410. I remember it like it was yesterday, I saw it in the Otasco salespaper for $29. We were going to Stone Mountain that day. The next day he went and got it for me.


----------



## Monk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think most all of us started out with a BB gun or something of the sort. My first real gun was a .410 single shot shotgun...lots of great memories!! I still got that gun and all the others that my Dad was gratious enough to buy me or hand down. It's reall cool to see my boys hunting with those guns now.


----------



## RustyJeep (Jul 22, 2005)

*Peerless 20 Gauge*

My first hunting gun was a Peerless side by side shotgun made in the early 1920s I think if not earlier that my grandfather bought when he was younger and I still have it even though I dont take it in the woods anymore.  Plans are to pass it on to my daughter and keep it in the family for many years to come.


----------



## wildcats (Jul 22, 2005)

first confirmed kill was with a red ryder (age 6)...yes it was an innocent bird and yes i got whooped for it... that first summer i was also known to have killed a few bears with that same bb gun.   my uncle used to love to get those stories goin and let me run with them.  first squirrel i took with an old polk stock 20 guage (age 9)...first deer was killed with an old winchester 3030.  that rifle has been shot exactly 6 times and every shot by me (age 11)...dad said if you can kill one with iron sights then i will get you a rifle with a scope.  first hunt took a nice young doe....that day i will never forget!  two weeks later my dad and my uncle worked a deal and gave me a 30-06.
still have all guns mentioned and they are priceless to me.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Jul 22, 2005)

410


----------



## Woody52 (Jul 22, 2005)

A stick.  Yeah, that's right, a stick.     I was about 4 years old always begging my grandfather to take me hunting.  I always carried around a stick as a gun/sword/etc.     Well, one day he was tired of me asking him to take me deer hunting, so we slipped off into the woods "hunting".  It was more like a walk with a 4 year old for him, so there was no way he was actually taking a gun, heck I was ranting and raving about Bambi and the King of the forrest.  Well, when we got to the edge of his field, I spotted a HUGE buck.  I started shooting with my stick  , and he's there beside me, wishing he would have brought his deer rifle!    Oh, well Lesson Learned.  Next time we went "stick hunting" you can bet he had a "stick" chambered in .308


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 22, 2005)

*first gun*

For my birthday in 1961, I received a savage 410/22 over and under shotgun.It was purchased for $15.00 from a pawn shop in Brinkley Arkansas and was old when I got it. I still have it today along with a partial box of paper shells. It cannot be bought. The fond memories that I have of me and my dad squirrel hunting the creek and river bottoms in Arkansas will never leave me. He has been gone for many years but I still think of him often.


----------



## Abolt20 (Feb 11, 2006)

Marlin 336C 30-30


----------



## kevincox (Feb 11, 2006)

Marlin 30-30 with iron sites


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 11, 2006)

My very first weapon that I can remember my Daddy buying me was a Boito .410 single shot shotgun. I'll never forget it, we were going to Stone Mountain and right before we left the house I picked up the Otasco (remember them) sales paper. They had this gun for $29 and some change. I showed it to Daddy and he went and got it for me the next day. I still have it.


----------



## Pro40Dually (Feb 11, 2006)

My 1st carry-all was a Crossman Powermaster 760 bb gun.  I went from open sights to a 3-6X power scope.  I killed all kinds of birds and stuff.  My 1st deer kill was 10 with my grand-dads .270.  I never did see the deer fall.  In fact, I probably hit the ground before the deer! 
Then I got a .222 Savage and put a hurtin on the deer.  Once I got older and the hunting was too easy, I finally got a bow in 1991.  I haven't used a gun since.  But that's just me.


----------



## 257 roberts (Feb 11, 2006)

Marlin 100 .22 single shot


----------



## grouper sandwich (Feb 11, 2006)

In the following order:

Daisy Red Rider (around 4-5 yo)
Savage 20 ga/22 mag over and under (10 yo)
Marlin 30-30 (11 yo)
Remington 1100 20 ga (12 yo)
Ruger M77 30-06 (14 yo, first weapon purchased w/own money)

Lots since then, some purchased, some passed down.  even better though is that I've started buying guns for my oldest child.


----------



## Son (Feb 11, 2006)

*First hunting tool*

I gotta get in on this one cause ya'll never believe it. My first hunting tool was a homemade bow and a couple arrows. The bow was made from a Sabal Palm limb, the arrows were dogfennel with turkey feathers. The points were made by bending coke caps over the tips. Slick on one side, serrated on the other. Shot cottontails and swamp rabbits with it. I was seven and the year was 1949. My first storebought bow was a fiberglass long bow 50 # and got it when I was nine. Started going hunting with my Dad in the Florida Everglades in 1949, about 1951 he finally gave me a gun, 16 ga single. Cooked and ate everything I shot except snakes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2006)

My first weapon not countin` dirt clods was a flip.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 11, 2006)

Savage Stevens single shot .410 that my mother learned on. My son learned on it, and someday, my grandchildren will too.


----------



## ridge hunter (Feb 11, 2006)

First weapon was daisy pump took rabbits and tree rats for dumplings.Fist deer rifle was 44mag. marlin took a doe as first deer. great memories.


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 11, 2006)

When I was 13 years old I got my very first hunting gun. It was a Winchester 1400 12ga. semi-auto shotgun with a full choked 28" ventilated barrel. 

With it I killed my very first deer shooting 2 3/4" Winchester Super-X #1 buck.....a tiny Florida 7pt. 

I couldn't have been more proud.


----------



## WSB (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine was a Winchester 30-30, and I still have it today. I have alot of great memories with that gun.


----------



## Timberman (Feb 12, 2006)

First was a nondescript Daisy bb gun, smaller and less powerful than one of the Red Ryder class. You watched the bb and basically shot it instinctive. But around 8 or 9, santy claus brought me a Benjamin .22 cal pump pellet rifle. That thing was prolly on par with a .22 CB. Many hunting adventures later, at 12, I was given a model 55 winchester single shot .22. Then at 16 with summer break money burning a hole in my pocket , I purchased a marlin 336 in .35 rem. I'd already shot a couple does with borrowed guns, but it got me my first buck. I still have them all but the Benjamin, which I can't remember how it got gone.


----------



## hunterb (Feb 12, 2006)

BB gun at age 7 then a pelet gun around 9 then got a win 30-30 killed my first 5 with that one


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 12, 2006)

Single Shot .270 my grandpa got me.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 12, 2006)

A BB gun for me as well.  

Tommy


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 12, 2006)

#1 DAISY RED RIDER (AKA THE ROBIN SLAYER)
#2 WINCHESTER MODEL 94 30-30 WIN.(AKA THE DOE SLAYER)
#3 BEAR WHITETAIL HUNTER TWO COMPOUND BOW (AKA THE GROUND SLAYER)
MAN THOSE WERE THE DAYS! BUT IT SEEMS LIKE ONLY YESTERDAY. NOW YOUVE GOT SHORT MAGS, SOLO CAMS, HYPER CAMS, ULTRA MAGS BLAH BLA BLAH!!!
SLILL HAVE THE WIN AND RED RIDER AND MONEY CANT BUY EITHER ONE CAUSE THEY WILL BE GOING BACK WITH MY LITTLE GIRL SOON I HOPE FOR A COME BACK PERFORMANCE.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 12, 2006)

*way too many memories*

Flip the first then home made bow I can't even remember the wood we used let alone the arrows but like said use coke caps for arrow heads. then my dad bought me aDaisey bb gun, I paid for it in whoopins man I just wouldn,t learn not to shoot at anything that walked. Reveletion 410 the rabbits realy grew in fear of just my name. then a revelation 22 bolt action, man I was the owner of Ark.then my cousin sold me a 6.5 Bristhish for 20.00 killed my first bear with it. then a 16 ga. can't even remember the brand that killed my first Deer. 30 30 marlin 49.00 from central harware. since then 30-06  and now hunt prim. with a Marlin 35 which I really taken a liken too.


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 12, 2006)

*410*

410 single shot.  I still have it.  Best squriel gun ever made!
Cant afford to shoot it anymore.  shells are to high.


----------



## Stumper (Feb 12, 2006)

Marlin model 60 18 shot .22cal


----------



## Spotlite (Feb 13, 2006)

Singleshot 410 for rabbits when I was 8, my son will be 8 in March and he will get it as one of his B-day gifts.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 13, 2006)

Remington 870 wingmster 20ga.  I still have it, and will never part with it.


----------



## Dub (Feb 13, 2006)

A Daisy model 98...simular to the Red Rider....a realy sweet piece...capable of quick follow ups...I was a regular old tweety bird assasin.

That was quickly followed by a Bear Whitetail Hunter bow.  I was absolutely in love with that bow.  I had a ball shooting and shooting and shooting and shooting.  A couple of years later, my uncle took me deer hunting for the first time....first time out I shot a doe!!!  Unfortunately, we didn't recover anything but a bloody arrow.  

Well, then came my drivers license and my first car...shortly followed by girlfriends, high school football and college.  It took me until the ripe old age of 33 to finally pick up another bow and get back into the swing of things.  Four years later finds me loving hunting and back yard archery again with the same passion I had as a kid.


----------



## Atlsooner (Feb 14, 2006)

Remington Model 870 16 ga. modified choke
Killed a many a quail and pheasants with that gun.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 14, 2006)

sling shot, then bb gun, and homemade bow. Then bought my first .22 when I was 11 (yeah, no age limits on firearm purchases back then so I'm OLD !!)


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 14, 2006)

crossman slingshot,the birds were very safe in my neighborhood


----------



## bayoudawg (Feb 14, 2006)

Officially: A Remington Nylon-66, feels likes a toy. I still have it, just shot it the other day. Will make a great barn gun someday.

Unofficially: A Crosman 760, but my Dad wore my tail out for shooting birds with it.


----------



## RSnyder (Feb 15, 2006)

I stalked a lot of stuff with a BB gun, though my first hunting gun was a single-shot .22.  Shortly thereafter my dad moved me up to a 20-ga., though probably too soon.  Did I mention that I was probably about six when I got the single-shot?  Of course this was back before it booster seats and egg-shell bicycle helmets were required for everything.


----------



## Hardwood man (Feb 15, 2006)

Started out with the same pellet gun as everyone else shooting everything I could (I was only around 7 years old) till I shoot one of my uncles game roosters one day. Man I never did that again. Then up to a 410 single shot, still got it. Then a Marlin 22 then a Remington 30-06 bolt action when I was 14 years old.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Feb 20, 2006)

Great thread, Thanks to 
Abolt20 for bumping it up.  

I started with a crossman bb gun, then a Nef (not handi rifle) single shot .410, from there at about 14 got a wincester model 70 7mm mag.  That got stolen and got a browning 7mm mag. My collection grew from there.


----------



## DDD (Feb 20, 2006)

Started with a crossman BB gun and then moved up to a 20 gauge single shot.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 20, 2006)

I would have to say a BB gun followed shorty by a 410


----------



## Big M (Feb 20, 2006)

My first was a SP1 Colt M16 (1967)


----------



## sr.corndog (Feb 25, 2006)

*What was your first hunting weapon?*

Over and under 22/410 still have it today and my first grand child will get it!!!


----------



## wolf3006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine was a bb gun then a remington model 514.


----------



## Timbo (Feb 25, 2006)

BB gun then a 410,then a shot gun,then a uzi,and then a mack 10...................oopps that wasn't me that was a gang down the street.


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 25, 2006)

Daisy Red Rider was what rocked them doves on the back fence or powerline.

After that it was a 410

I do remember when I was about 8 or so and we had this squirrel running thru the oaks at camp. My uncle handed me a 12 guage semi auto and told me to shoot it. I think the first 2 shots were buckshot and the third I don't know cause I was flat on my back shooting after the second.

I started with a bow around age 12 and graduated to a 308 at 14.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 25, 2006)

Single shot .22


----------



## beginnersluck (Feb 25, 2006)

air rifle, slingshot and rocks, and ninja throwing stars (I never scored with one...but lost many!)


----------



## tcoker (Feb 26, 2006)

Same Red Ryder and Crossman pump BB gun as everyone else, then a borrowed .410 then a remington 1100 shotgun. First deer rifle was a Marlin 30-30 lever action then Remington .243 carbine. Still have both.  My father and grandfather used homemade slingshots a lot (they called them "flips" though). I never did get to use a homemade one and actually hit anything with it. Maybe I'll try to make one for my son.  Killed hundreds of birds and squirrels for no reason (I would feel guilty for a full week). Dad told me not to shoot it if i wasn't gonna eat it. But he never did make me eat a blackbird or a robin.  I feel bad thinking about it now, but the population looks to have rebounded nicely.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 26, 2006)

My dad's single shot .410 -- dove and quail hunting.  Dad had enough sense to not buy me a BB or pellet gun.   (I'd still be grounded I'm sure!)


----------



## Buckerama (Mar 1, 2006)

I started with aBB gun then advanced to a pellet gun then my parents gave me a 20 Ga now im stuck with the 30.30


----------



## sumterhunter (Mar 2, 2006)

My first real hunting weapon was a Boito 20-gauge single shot. I wish I still had it but it's long gone! Anybody ever heard of that gun, and anybody got one? Came from the old Otasco hardware store in Americus...


----------



## billy336 (Mar 2, 2006)

Afteer my Sheridan pump pellet gun I bought a Remington 870 Wingmaster, 12 gauge, 2 3/4", full choke. I think I was 12 or so. Currently in the safe until Saturday when Turkey Season opens.


----------



## Brent (Mar 3, 2006)

A slingshot, then a bb gun, and then a Nylon 66.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 3, 2006)

When I was 10, my granddaddy gave me his old Remington .22 rifle. It was in great shape. Still is. 

When I was 13, my dad gave me the Lefevre Nitro Special 16 guage side by side that he shot as a kid. Haven't shot it in years, but killed many a critter with that gun. Specially quail when I was younger. 

Those two guns started a love affair between me and guns that sure turned into a budget item over the years.


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 3, 2006)

Single shot Topper .410.  This was my father's first gun given to him by his dad, and my first given to me by my father.  Still have it in the gun case.


----------



## treehunter (Mar 4, 2006)

Well I guess my first gun was a Grizzly BB & Pellet combo

But my first huntin' rifle was a .260


----------



## BRUNO (Mar 18, 2006)

1)Daisy air rifle 2)semi 22 marlin never got to hunt with it3)sks killed first deer (bought it myself) 4) 7 mm mag (hated it and sold it ) 5)12 gauge mossberg 6) 30-30 marlin 7) hi-point 40 cal. 8)  hi-point .45 acp


----------

